# [hplip] installé ou pas ?

## joeltarlao

Bonsoir à tous,

Il y a quelques années, j'avais fait une tentative avortée d'installation de Gentoo.

Là, je viens d'installer Calculate, et pour l'instant, je patauge pas mal : je suis complètement néophyte, venant de Mandriva, Mageia.

D'autant que je ne connais pas un mot d'anglais. Je sollicite donc par avance votre indulgence...

Je viens donc d'installer hplip :

```
calculate ~ # emerge hplip

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging binary (1 of 1) net-print/hplip-3.11.10

 * hplip-3.11.10.tbz2 MD5 SHA1 size ;-) ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Extracting info

 * You need USE=qt4 for the hplip GUI.

 * You need USE=X for the scanner GUI.

>>> Extracting net-print/hplip-3.11.10

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-print/hplip-3.11.10

<<< /usr/share/hplip/data/images/other

<<< /usr/share/hplip/data/images/devices

<<< /usr/share/hplip/data/images/64x64

<<< /usr/share/hplip/data/images/32x32

<<< /usr/share/hplip/data/images/256x256

<<< /usr/share/hplip/data/images/24x24

<<< /usr/share/hplip/data/images/16x16

<<< /usr/share/hplip/data/images/128x128

<<< /usr/share/hplip/data/images

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

 * Compilation and optimization of Python modules placed outside of site-packages directories for CPython 2.7 ...                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Updating desktop mime database ...

 * For more information on setting up your printer please take

 * a look at the hplip section of the gentoo printing guide:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

 * Messages for package net-print/hplip-3.11.10:

 * You need USE=qt4 for the hplip GUI.

 * You need USE=X for the scanner GUI.

 * For more information on setting up your printer please take

 * a look at the hplip section of the gentoo printing guide:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

                                                                                                     

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.                                                  

                                                                                                     

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date. 
```

Il me semblait que l'installation c'était bien déroulée, mais :

```
joel@calculate ~ $ hplip

bash: hplip : commande introuvable

calculate ~ # hplip

-su: hplip : commande introuvable

```

Il faut faire quelque chose de plus pour que hplip soit installé ?

Par ailleurs, j'ai vu ces lignes :

```
 * You need USE=qt4 for the hplip GUI.

 * You need USE=X for the scanner GUI.
```

Est-ce que je dois rajouter ces lignes dans /etc/make.conf ?

----------

## Tanki

très honnêtement si ce n'est que pour imprimer je te conseille de passer par CUPS + Gutenprint   :Idea: 

depuis que j'ai viré hplip je ne mets plus deux heures pour imprimer une page, je dors mieux, je n'ai plus de sueurs et mon haleine s'est même améliorée...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

d'autant plus que ça m'arrive une fois tous les trois mois...

quelle est ton modèle d'imprimante   :Question: 

----------

## ceric35

j'utilise hplib, mais il me semble que ce n'est qu'un driver et non une commande.

La seule commande que j'ai utilisé est "hp-setup" pour detecter le scanner (dans mon cas).

Ensuite j'utilise un soft annexe xsane (scanner) et cups (pour imprimer).

----------

## bdouxx

tu la sort d'où ta commande "hplip"?

http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/tech_docs/man_pages/index.html

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml#hplip

----------

## barul

hplip c'est des drivers, par une application

----------

## joeltarlao

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.

Sous Mandriva/Mageia, après avoir installé hplip, j'avais une interface graphique produite par HP qui me permettait de gérer l'imprimante (c'est une Photosmart 4575), et il me semble que je pouvais lancer cette interface par "hplip" (mais vous me faites douter).

Cette interface n'existe pas dans Gentoo ?

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/tech_docs/man_pages/index.html
> 
> 

 

Merci, bdouxx, pour ce lien.

J'y ai trouvé la commande "hp-levels " qui me permet d'avoir le niveau d'encre.

Mais je vois que toutes ces commandes n'ont pas été installées :

```
calculate ~ # hp-toolbox

-su: hp-toolbox : commande introuvable

```

Bon, ce n'est pas grave, hp-toolbox servait, si je me souviens bien, à installer l'imprimante. Et ça, c'est fait, par CUPS.

----------

## barul

Peut-être qu'en activant les USE X et qt4 tu auras une interface graphique.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

J'utilise les drivers Hplip et ça marche nickel avec l'interface graphique dans Kde4 et pas de soucis particuliers depuis un petit moment. 

Bon, ce que je viens de te dire ne va pas t'aider à faire avancer ton problème, soit. 

Recompile hplip avec qt4 et tu auras une interface graphique du style: 

[img]http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/img/1326322398.png[/img]

Et j'utilise le scanner avec skanlite.

Pour la ligne de commande, tape: "hp" ensuite utilise la touche TAB pour voir apparaitre les commandes possibles, il yen a un paquet, entre autres: hp-aligne, hp-check, hp-setup, hp-info, hp-toolbox, hp-clean etc....

----------

## joeltarlao

Bonsoir, Kazuya,

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> J'utilise les drivers Hplip et ça marche nickel avec l'interface graphique dans Kde4 et pas de soucis particuliers depuis un petit moment. 
> 
> Bon, ce que je viens de te dire ne va pas t'aider à faire avancer ton problème, soit. 

 

Ben si, c'est déjà pas mal : ça me permet de savoir que c'est possible.

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Recompile hplip avec qt4 et tu auras une interface graphique du style: 
> 
> [img]http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/img/1326322398.png[/img]

 

Peux-tu me dire comment faire, précisemment ? Ou tout au moins, me donner un lien qui l'explique, en français ?

Je viens de parcourir pas mal de pages de http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/index.xml, sans trouver les bonnes infos...

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Et j'utilise le scanner avec skanlite.

 

J'ai installé xsane. Je ne connaissait pas skanlite. C'est mieux ?

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Pour la ligne de commande, tape: "hp" ensuite utilise la touche TAB pour voir apparaitre les commandes possibles, il yen a un paquet, entre autres: hp-aligne, hp-check, hp-setup, hp-info, hp-toolbox, hp-clean etc....

 

Ah oui, bonne idée.

----------

## Poussin

Tout cela est expliqué dans le manuel d'installation: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/index.xml

----------

## joeltarlao

Bonjour, Kazuya,

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'utilise les drivers Hplip et ça marche nickel avec l'interface graphique dans Kde4 et pas de soucis particuliers depuis un petit moment. 
> 
> Bon, ce que je viens de te dire ne va pas t'aider à faire avancer ton problème, soit. 
> ...

 

Bon, j'ai essayé comme ceci :

```
calculate ~ # echo "net-print/hplip X qt4" >> /etc/portage/package.use/custom

calculate ~ # emerge -qv net-print/hplip

>>> Emerging binary (1 of 1) net-print/hplip-3.11.10

>>> Installing (1 of 1) net-print/hplip-3.11.10

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 0.38, 0.17, 0.21

 * Messages for package net-print/hplip-3.11.10:

 * You need USE=qt4 for the hplip GUI.

 * You need USE=X for the scanner GUI.

 * For more information on setting up your printer please take

 * a look at the hplip section of the gentoo printing guide:

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

calculate ~ # kbuildsycoca4 running...
```

Et là, ça à l'air bon. Mais je ne trouve toujours pas comment le lancer : rien n'apparaît dans le menu K.

Comment obtiens-tu l'interface graphique ?Last edited by joeltarlao on Mon Jan 16, 2012 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bdouxx

euh...

Tu as bien du suivre un tutoriel pour installer Calculate?

Car tes questions concernent les bases des bases expliquées dans la doc Gentoo...

Il faut absolument que tu comprennent le fonctionnement du fichier /etc/make.conf sinon tu ne pourras jamais rien faire.

Comprendre le principe des USE, comment installer kde, gnome ou des trucs du genre,comprendre comment maintenir ton système à jour...

Si tu n'es pas prêt a te pencher sur les diverses doc de Gentoo, tu n'arriveras à rien. Sur une Gentoo tout est configurable de A à Z, c'est là tout le charme de cette distribution.

On est prêt à t'aider mais il faudrait montrer que tu fais des efforts de ton coté.  Par exemple pour chaque ligne de commande que tu nous montres qui plante, nous donner le lien du tutoriel que tu suis et l'endroit exact sur lequel tu bloques.

Avant de vouloir installer de nouveaux logiciel,on va d'abord verifier que ta configuration est bonne...

Peux tu nous donner le contenu de ton fichier /etc/make.conf et nous donner les lignes de commandes que tu lances pour mettre ton système à jour. Et lire les logs de ces commandes.

----------

## joeltarlao

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> euh...
> 
> Tu as bien du suivre un tutoriel pour installer Calculate?

 

Non. L'installation est très simple.

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Car tes questions concernent les bases des bases expliquées dans la doc Gentoo...

 

J'ai déjà lu à plusieurs reprises la plupart des docs que j'ai trouvé sur http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/, comme je le disait d'ailleurs lorsque j'ai posé la question initiale.

Là, je viens de relire une bonne partie de http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml, mais je ne vois toujours pas comment lancer l'interface graphique de hplip...

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> On est prêt à t'aider mais il faudrait montrer que tu fais des efforts de ton coté.  Par exemple pour chaque ligne de commande que tu nous montres qui plante, nous donner le lien du tutoriel que tu suis et l'endroit exact sur lequel tu bloques.

 

Je ne suis pas de tutoriel. Ce que j'ai fait est juste ce que j'avais compris de la doc et de diverses recherches que j'ai faites sur Google.

L'endroit où je bloque est ici :

```
calculate ~ # hplip

-su: hplip : commande introuvable

```

Alors, vous m'avez expliqué que hplip n'est qu'un driver.

Mais Kazuya me dit qu'il obtient l'interface graphique de hplip. Je voudrai juste savoir comment ?

Sachant que je viens de le recompiler avec X et qt4...

----------

## bdouxx

Même si l'installation est simple, tu as forcément dut lire quelque chose, qu'on peut donc appeler 'tutoriel' ou 'guide d'installation'.

as tu vraiment compris le principe des USE?

bon si on part de ta doc:

http://www.calculate-linux.org/main/en/handbook_fr

 dans Mettre à jour votre système:

 *Quote:*   

> eix-sync
> 
> emerge -uDNa world

 

et comme demandé précédemment peut tu nous donner le contenu du fichier /etc/make.conf ( ou le resultat de emerge --info)

Ceci est ce que j'appelle un tutoriel:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/printing-howto.xml#doc_chap5 obtenu simplement après avoir tapé dans google "phlip gentoo"

l'as tu lu? As quelle étape cela ne fonctionne pas comme ce qui est indiqué?

Si tu ne veux pas répondre aux questions posées, cela va être dur de t'aider.

----------

## joeltarlao

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Même si l'installation est simple, tu as forcément dut lire quelque chose, qu'on peut donc appeler 'tutoriel' ou 'guide d'installation'.

 

Je l'ai installé après avoir lu ceci : http://linuxfr.org/news/calculate-linux-1112-est-disponible-dans-votre-chaussette

Mais, n'ayant jamais appris l'anglais, je ne suis pas allé voir les liens anglais cités

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> as tu vraiment compris le principe des USE?

 

Je pense, peut-être pas parfaitement...

Il y a encore pas de mal de subtilité qui m'échappent, mais pour l'instant je travaille avec Gentoo, et j'apprendrais au fur et à mesure que les besoins s'en feront sentir.

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> bon si on part de ta doc:
> 
> http://www.calculate-linux.org/main/en/handbook_fr
> 
>  dans Mettre à jour votre système:
> ...

 

Je l'avais fait

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> emerge -uDNa world

 

Je l'avais fait

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> et comme demandé précédemment peut tu nous donner le contenu du fichier /etc/make.conf 

 

```
calculate ~ # cat /etc/make.conf

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# Modified Calculate-install 2.2.27

# Processing template files:

# /usr/share/calculate/templates/install/1live/portage/make.conf

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

#-------------------

# Basic build option

#-------------------

# Exception of the software. The list of possible flags can be found here:

# /var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/desc/calculate.desc

# Separated by a space. To remove programs, do update `emerge -uDN world`,

# and then delete the packages by running `emerge -ac`.

#CALCULATE=""

# Valid license. Need to specify for such packages as:

# net-wireless/broadcom-sta, dev-java/sun-jdk and others.

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

# Alternative mirror updates repository. In case of problems with access

# at the beginning try to update the overlay by running `eix-sync`.

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://77.88.19.68/calculate/CLD/grp/x86_64"

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="ftp://ftp.linux.kiev.ua/pub/Linux/Calculate/CLD/grp/x86_64"

#PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://mirror.cnet.kz/calculate/CLD/grp/x86_64"

# Connecting overlays layman. You should not change this setting, as this may

# disrupt the package manager.

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

#-----------------

# Compiler Options

#-----------------

# Additional options passed to the compiler. The flag "-march=native"

# Optimize the program by your hardware.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe"

#CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#-------------------

# Faster Compilation

#-------------------

# Number of parallel processes that run when you install.

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# The number of packets for simultaneous assembly.

#EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="${EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS} --jobs=4"

LINGUAS="fr"

```

```
calculate ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use/custom 

dev-java/oracle-jre-bin X alsa nspluginnet-print/hplip X qt4

app-office/libreoffice java

calculate ~ # 

```

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> ( ou le resultat de emerge --info)

 

```
calculate ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha83 (!../var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/calculate/desktop/CLD/amd64/binary, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2, 3.1.6-calculate x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-calculate-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X2_250_Processor-with-gentoo-11.12

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 08 Jan 2012 15:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo calculate

Installed sets: @custom

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/calculate/remote/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--binpkg-respect-use=y --quiet-build=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles getbinpkg metadata-transfer parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"                                                                                                                     

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                               

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                                        

LINGUAS="fr"                                                                                                                                                     

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                                                   

PKGDIR="/var/calculate/remote/packages/CLD/x86_64"                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                           

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                                    

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/calculate/tmp"                                                                                                                              

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                           

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/calculate"                                                                                                                      

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                                                   

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amr audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr chm clamav cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread ebook encode exif fbcon ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gtk iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipod ipv6 irc jabber jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde libcaca libnotify libwww lirc logrotate lzo mad matroska mbox mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack mysql nas ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdf png policykit portaudio ppp pppd qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp speex spell srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd tga theora tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vhosts vorbis webkit wimax wmf wxwindows x264 xanim xcomposite xinerama xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALCULATE="printer wireless" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="* ptp2" CDISTRO="CLD desktop" CL="builder client desktop installgui" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="*" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev mutouch synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware nouveau nvidia radeonhd dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Ceci est ce que j'appelle un tutoriel:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/printing-howto.xml#doc_chap5 obtenu simplement après avoir tapé dans google "phlip gentoo"
> 
> l'as tu lu? As quelle étape cela ne fonctionne pas comme ce qui est indiqué?

 

Je l'ai lu et mis en pratique.

Mon imprimante est bien fonctionnelle et administrable dans CUPS.

Mais ça ne répond pas à la question, qui est d'utiliser hplip, en particulier pour surveiller le niveau des cartouches d'encre, ce que ne sait pas faire CUPS.

Mais bon, ce n'est pas vital.

Seulement, puisque Kazuya y est arrivé, je voudrai savoir comment il a fait...

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Si tu ne veux pas répondre aux questions posées, cela va être dur de t'aider.

 

J'ai l'impression qu'on est pas sur la même longueur d'onde...

----------

## guilc

 *joeltarlao wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> calculate ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use/custom 
> 
> ...

 

Y a comme une erreur de syntaxe ici non ?

Il manque un saut de ligne. Ca devrait être :

```
calculate ~ # cat /etc/portage/package.use/custom 

dev-java/oracle-jre-bin X alsa nsplugin

net-print/hplip X qt4

app-office/libreoffice java

calculate ~ # 

```

----------

## joeltarlao

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Y a comme une erreur de syntaxe ici non ?

 

OK, merci, guilc.

Je rectifie.

----------

## bdouxx

un truc que je lance quand mon menu kde n'est pas à jour:

```
kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
```

tu peux toujours essayer...

Il apparait dans le menu "utilitaires/HP devices manager"

----------

## joeltarlao

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> un truc que je lance quand mon menu kde n'est pas à jour:
> 
> ```
> kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai essayé sous mon user, puis en root : ça n'as rien changé.

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> Il apparait dans le menu "utilitaires/HP devices manager"

 

Tu peux me donner la ligne de commande qu'utilise le menu K.

Je le rejouterai à la main.

----------

## bdouxx

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/hp-toolbox

 

Mais c'etait indiqué dans l'un des premiers liens que je t'avais donné:

 *Quote:*   

> hp-toolbox : The HP Device Manager (aka "Toolbox") for HPLIP supported devices. Provides access to status, tools, and supplies levels.

 

----------

## joeltarlao

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /usr/bin/hp-toolbox 
> 
> 

 

OK, merci bdouxx.

Je comprends à présent pourquoi je n'arrive pas à avoir l'interface :

```
joel@calculate ~ $ /usr/bin/hp-toolbox

bash: /usr/bin/hp-toolbox: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
```

Bon, je fais un "eix-sync" puis je tente :

```
calculate ~ # emerge -p hp-toolbox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "hp-toolbox".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: sci-misc/lttoolbox, net-nds/yp-tools, app-admin/php-toolkit?

calculate ~ # 

```

Bon, c'est pas dramatique, puisque je peux avoir le niveau d'encre en console avec "hp-levels"...

----------

## bdouxx

ce fichier provient de hplips...

 *Quote:*   

> # qfile /usr/bin/hp-toolbox
> 
> net-print/hplip (/usr/bin/hp-toolbox)
> 
> 

 

peux tu donner le resultat de : 

emerge --info net-print/hplip

----------

## joeltarlao

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> ce fichier provient de hplips...
> 
>  *Quote:*   # qfile /usr/bin/hp-toolbox
> 
> net-print/hplip (/usr/bin/hp-toolbox)
> ...

 

```
calculate ~ # emerge --info net-print/hplip

Portage 2.2.0_alpha83 (!../var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/calculate/desktop/CLD/amd64/binary, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2, 3.1.6-calculate x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-calculate-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_II_X2_250_Processor-with-gentoo-11.12

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 18 Jan 2012 09:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo calculate

Installed sets: @custom

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/calculate/remote/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--binpkg-respect-use=y --quiet-build=n"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles getbinpkg metadata-transfer parallel-fetch parallel-install preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                               

FFLAGS=""                                                                                                                                                        

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"                                                                                                                     

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"                                                                                                                                               

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                                        

LINGUAS="fr"                                                                                                                                                     

MAKEOPTS="-j3"                                                                                                                                                   

PKGDIR="/var/calculate/remote/packages/CLD/x86_64"                                                                                                               

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                           

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                                    

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/calculate/tmp"                                                                                                                              

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                           

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/calculate"                                                                                                                      

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                                                   

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amr audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr chm clamav cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread ebook encode exif fbcon ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gtk iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipod ipv6 irc jabber jingle jpeg jpeg2k kde libcaca libnotify libwww lirc logrotate lzo mad matroska mbox mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack mysql nas ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdf png policykit portaudio ppp pppd qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline samba scanner sdl semantic-desktop session smp speex spell srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd tga theora tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vhosts vorbis webkit wimax wmf wxwindows x264 xanim xcomposite xinerama xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALCULATE="printer wireless" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="* ptp2" CDISTRO="CLD desktop" CL="builder client desktop installgui" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="*" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev mutouch synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware nouveau nvidia radeonhd dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

net-print/hplip-3.11.10 was built with the following:

USE="acl fax hpcups hpijs kde libnotify (multilib) policykit scanner snmp static-ppds -X -doc -minimal -parport -qt4" CDISTRO="CLD desktop"

```

----------

## guilc

 *Quote:*   

> net-print/hplip-3.11.10 was built with the following:
> 
> USE="acl fax hpcups hpijs kde libnotify (multilib) policykit scanner snmp static-ppds -X -doc -minimal -parport -qt4" CDISTRO="CLD desktop" 

 

Apr-s avoir corrigé les USE dans ton /etc/portage/package.use/custom il faut penser à recompiler hplip  :Wink: 

----------

## joeltarlao

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   net-print/hplip-3.11.10 was built with the following:
> 
> USE="acl fax hpcups hpijs kde libnotify (multilib) policykit scanner snmp static-ppds -X -doc -minimal -parport -qt4" CDISTRO="CLD desktop"  
> 
> Apr-s avoir corrigé les USE dans ton /etc/portage/package.use/custom il faut penser à recompiler hplip 

 

Ah ben, après recompilation, j'ai maintenant hp-toolbox.

Merci, guilc.

Mais : 

```
joel@calculate ~ $ /usr/bin/hp-toolbox

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.11.10)                                                                                                              

HP Device Manager ver. 15.0                                                                                                                                      

                                                                                                                                                                 

Copyright (c) 2001-9 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, LP                                                                                                     

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.                                                                                                                 

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it                                                                                                      

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.                                                                                                     

                                                                                                                                                                 

error: dBus initialization error. Exiting.  
```

----------

